# Snow Sightings #2



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok,.. so there's been some snow in the Colorado mountains so far,... but that's not the only place,... we've had snow in the mountains of Alaska more than once already,... & each time it creeps lower & lower down...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*New snow*

When it gets close to being pure white... it's at least a foot or more deep towards the tops,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*New snow*

And when it gets about half way down... then it's getting right to the edge of the tree line...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*New snow*

A good friend of mine just got back from a moose hunt... & woke up to this about 2 days ago,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*New snow*

But,... it's worth hiking around in the fresh snow if you can find something like this,.... so, get ready boys,... plow-time is just around the corner... :salute:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I was wondering when we get to see some more of your pictures! Looks beautiful as usual there! and call me ignant but moose are big! That things head is the size of me!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

great pics........it is beautiful up there


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

that some impressive land up there i love to come up that way some time before i die


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Great pics, of the snow and the moose. Very nice, is he going to have it mounted? I hope?


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

beautiful pics. 

I like the moose too!!!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*More snow sightings,....*

Here's a couple more shots taken today of the snow in the higher mountains where I live,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*More snow sightings,....*



Mark Oomkes;406097 said:


> Great pics, of the snow and the moose. Very nice, is he going to have it mounted? I hope?


No, he won't have this one mounted... both of these guys (one is my brother) have mounted moose racks bigger than this one... this is just a good "freezer" moose.

Another photo of another friend & his son with a small caribou,.. with "termination dust" on the hills behind them,... :waving:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*More snow sightings,....*

The temps have been getting into the low 20's, & even high teen's now when it's clear at night,... so most of this snow will probably stay on the very tops from this point on,.... small ponds & puddles have ice on the edges now too, and in a couple more weeks, will be freezing over for good,... (well, at least until next May or June) :waving: :salute:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Now i know why when i went to Alaska i didnt see any moose. We were promised to see all this wildlife, we were there for 2 weeks and didnt see one damn thing.


----------



## ken119 (Oct 27, 2006)

Amazing pictures! I live in northern Minnesota and I still haven't seen pictures like that.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That last picture would make a great postcard, almost looks unreal.


----------

